# Input shaft bearing?



## TheWETZ (Sep 12, 2005)

I've already searched for the input shaft bearing.
My questions are:
Where is it located, on the transmission or the clutch?
As far as I can tell it's on the transmission. If this is correct how hard is it replace and where can I buy one?


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (TheWETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWETZ* »_I've already searched for the input shaft bearing.
My questions are:
Where is it located, on the transmission or the clutch?
As far as I can tell it's on the transmission. If this is correct how hard is it replace and where can I buy one?

Below its number 2 and its pressed down the shaft
You have to rebuild the unit to replace it. I can help with the bearing if you need it


----------



## TheWETZ (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (Halpem)*

Thanks Halpem. It's not what I wanted to hear but now I have a direction.
The reason for the question is, I just replaced my upper and lower timing chains. I had to remove the transmission to get to the lower timing chain. After installing the transmission once the chains were done, the transmission makes a noise. The noise is there until I depress the clutch, but once I let off the clutch the noise will return. So I'm trying to decide if it is the input shaft bearing or the throw out bearing.


----------



## VR6drift (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (TheWETZ)*

I replaced my Clutch and Flywheel last Oct. Over a while, it developed the same exact noise you are taking about. It basically stops when you depress the clutch and begins again when you release it.. And as of last night it became more than a noise. It has worked itself to where it won't stay in 1st, 3rd, or 5th when off throttle or stay in the vertical neutral position. So I am looking to replace the input Shaft bearing myself here.


----------



## TheWETZ (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (VR6drift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6drift* »_I replaced my Clutch and Flywheel last Oct. Over a while, it developed the same exact noise you are taking about. It basically stops when you depress the clutch and begins again when you release it.. And as of last night it became more than a noise. It has worked itself to where it won't stay in 1st, 3rd, or 5th when off throttle or stay in the vertical neutral position. So I am looking to replace the input Shaft bearing myself here. 

That sucks. I hope mine doesn't get to that point, but I'm still hoping it will be the throw out bearing. I guess we'll see as time goes on.


----------



## 400hpSlimGli (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (TheWETZ)*

why do you have to rebuilt the tranny to replace it?


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (400hpSlimGli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *400hpSlimGli* »_why do you have to rebuilt the tranny to replace it? 


You don't have to rebulit everything , but since you have to open up the case, its good to replace all or most of the bearings and other bad parts. It would suck to replace the input bearing and find out it didn't fix the problem. 

Hal 



_Modified by Halpem at 8:35 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## 400hpSlimGli (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (Halpem)*

so what all would you suggest to replace. i am having the same problem and i have to drop the tranny this weekend to change the clutch


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (400hpSlimGli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *400hpSlimGli* »_so what all would you suggest to replace. i am having the same problem and i have to drop the tranny this weekend to change the clutch


You should look at.... 
Input Bearing 
Both pinion bearings and races , (even the 4 bolt cage )
Diff bearings 
also look at the rivets on the Diff 


You can buy a stage 1 kit for good prices now. 
Stage one kit comes with the following
All the Bearings and races
All the seals 
All the gaskets
All the small gromets and O-rings. 
Let me know if you need the stage one, I can ask the boss for a Vortex discount. 
Hal


----------



## 400hpSlimGli (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (Halpem)*

what would that run me? oh yea..i noticed that when im driving and say slowing down. if i try to put the car in first it grinds until the car slows down to about 15 mph.


----------



## TheWETZ (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (400hpSlimGli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *400hpSlimGli* »_what would that run me? oh yea..i noticed that when im driving and say slowing down. if i try to put the car in first it grinds until the car slows down to about 15 mph. 

Why would you try and put the car into first gear at speeds of 15mph or higher. You should really only use first gear after you've come to a complete stop, or maybe at speeds of 5mph.


----------



## 400hpSlimGli (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (TheWETZ)*

ok the point that i was trying to make was that in the 9 veedubs i have owned as long as the clutch was pressed down i could put the car in first. So for example if i was downshifting while braking. i could go from 3rd at 40mph to second at 30 mph and then just put it in first at 20 mph. I have a 96 passat vr6 that i can do it in right now, but my gti grinds when i try to go into first about 10 mph. so to me that is a problem since the 9 b4 it has done so.


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (400hpSlimGli)*

i thinks i might be having this same problem, ive had this noise in my car... it goes a way when the clutch is press in and it comes back when i release the clutch.... the noise can also be heard in first gear, second gear... 4th and 5th are fine. 
However the car shifts really good, it never grinds a gear
here is what is sounds like when its on iddle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaChCFVtBZI


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (da_skate_dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *da_skate_dude* »_i thinks i might be having this same problem

I thought your mechanic had sorted it out as a diff issue in this thread where I said it wasn't the diff at all in your video and was an input shaft issue?







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4228711
Whatever happened to the other video you were going to take showing the other noises by the next day?


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (Broke)*

it is a differential issue and appears to be something else wrong that might be the input shaft... i never said you were wrong, read the post on what i answer you:
""I'm not saying you are wrong... What he told me was that the diff was deffenetly bad, and there might be something else wrong inside but he won't know until he takes it out... ""
and the video its coming for sure... ill try to post it today, iam waitting for my gf cause its her camera, ill try to post it by today or tomorrow sorry about that


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (da_skate_dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *da_skate_dude* »_i never said you were wrong, read the post on what i answer you:

I know, I'm just busting your balls, it was more of a post to remind you about the other video of the possible diff noise









_Quote, originally posted by *da_skate_dude* »_and the video its coming for sure... ill try to post it today, iam waitting for my gf cause its her camera, ill try to post it by today or tomorrow sorry about that

Not a problem, just reminding you, I was reminded by this thread getting bumped.








You might have a diff issue, but that noise in the video is on the input shaft, or at the clutch parts, for sure. Ideally, clutch parts, they're cheaper, but based on the noise being there before the clutch install, and the fact it doesn't change noise with the clutch slightly depressed (moving the clutch parts slightly, but still keeping the input shaft spinning) indicates it is probably inside the trans. 
It might be something like a 5th gear needle bearing which might not be bad to replace, or it could be one of the tapers on the input shaft, which would require the box come apart to replace those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (Broke)*

ok so here is the video finally, i think i explained everything pretty well and showed everything well.. take a look at it and tell me what you think
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pd94LYA1Rs
thanks!


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (da_skate_dude)*

Right, absolutely an input shaft issue, based on it doing it before the clutch install.
Impossible to say if there is a diff issue; the noise of the engine, wind, and the input shaft bearing is drowning out any diff noise, if there are diff issues.
If you keep driving it, you will have diff issues, whatever is in there thumping on the input shaft is doing so with some decent force based on the noise.
Without question, no matter what the cause of the noise, the box has to come out, and it has to come apart. When you get it apart, you'll find the damage, there is enough noise being made that it won't be hard at all to find what has failed. 
Drain and fill the trans, look for metal in the oil. Any silver flakes or specks and that oil is causing damage to every bearing and running surface in the trans. Gold color is OK, that's brass and bronze, and isn't as big of a deal... anything silver is aluminum or steel, and it's bad, and shouldn't be in there. Any minute steel wear is caught by the magnet, anything like a problem or failure, and you'll get sparkly oil. Have a look to see what your oil is like, but it doesn't really matter, the box is failing, it needs split open and inspected








If you want to rebuild that box, stop driving it now. The longer you drive it, the more you risk currently non-damaged parts in the trans to future damage.
If you plan on putting in a used box, then drive that one until it fails.
I'll copy this post to the other thread as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*edit* - kudos to your helper, tell her you appreciate her helping out with the video. They hate doing it (no matter what they say), and they will love being appreciated and told so


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (Broke)*

thanks a lot for the help i appreciate it... the transmission is hopefully going to be rebuilt at the beginning of march, because i have a trip toward the end of february and wanna make sure i have enough money for the trip haha...
if the bearings are the problem, around how much you would think the rebuilt would cost, not including the labor, just the cost of the parts... doesnt have to be exact just a rough estimate? thanks a lot


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (da_skate_dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *da_skate_dude* »_thanks a lot for the help i appreciate it... the transmission is hopefully going to be rebuilt at the beginning of march, because i have a trip toward the end of february and wanna make sure i have enough money for the trip haha...

Are you taking that car?

















_Quote, originally posted by *da_skate_dude* »_if the bearings are the problem, around how much you would think the rebuilt would cost, not including the labor, just the cost of the parts... doesnt have to be exact just a rough estimate? thanks a lot

Just guessing, because I don't do 02A work, just 020 work but... $50 in seals, $50 maybe in bolts, circlips, etc. that would be needed to open and close it up, bearings, just a pair of taper bearings for the input shaft, $30-$40 each, so $60-$80 for those. Needle bearings for the gears, maybe $10 each.
You might find it is something simple like 5th gear parts on the end of the input shaft, and the trans won't need fully stripped. It might be something else deeper in the trans though.... nobody will know for sure what the noise is, and what else needs attention until it is apart, cleaned, and carefully inspected. 
If you pull the end cover off and the 5th bolt falls out, there's your problem. Check the splines and threads for any damage, new bolt, install to spec, and you might be done. While that would be handy and cheap, it might be deeper, so find someone to open it up that has all the 02A rebuild parts on hand, so they can open it, repair it, and close it in minimal time. If they have to order parts, it burns up gobs of time.
If you can source a cheap used unit, that might be an option as well, depending on how long you can be without the car. You can swap the trans one weekend, then have the old one rebuilt and when done, swap it back in another weekend, so the car isn't down for the work week. If you're a bum like me, ignore it until the tires go flat and you get depressed looking at it.


----------



## da_skate_dude (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Input shaft bearing? (Broke)*

no not taking my car on the trip at all... im trying not to use it at all, i have no problem riding a bike since everything i need is close to where i live (bike distance)...
and thats good then, the rebuild should not cost me that much then, hopefully not over a 1000... my mechanic charges me like 400 or less to take down my transmission and put it back in.\
i have no problem with the car being in the shop for a week, i also can borrow my girlfriends 1.8T hehe







she already got the chip, and intake so its fun


----------



## dewkie (May 28, 2008)

Broke said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *da_skate_dude* »_thanks a lot for the help i appreciate it... the transmission is hopefully going to be rebuilt at the beginning of march, because i have a trip toward the end of february and wanna make sure i have enough money for the trip haha...
> 
> Are you taking that car?
> 
> ...



Bringing it back from the dead.

Any more info that somebody could help with on the 5th gear bolt coming out?? Or any bearings inside the end cover that can be replaced without a rebuild or special tools??

I am getting a little bit of input shaft noise and a slight knock from the 5th gear end of my 97 02a. I get a slight knock when i first hit the throttle in neutral and when i first start to release the clutch in 1st. I changed fluid and it was a hair low and it quieted the input shaft a little. Knocking sound seems to get louder with the trans warmed up.

I just did chains and HG so i really cant affford a rebuild at this time. Any help on what to look for inside the 5th gear cover would be great


Edit: it looks like the bolt is #9 in the etka pic above. Is #8 a bearing/bushing?? How common is it for that bolt to come loose/break??


----------

